#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Plight of candidates delayed to AIEEE2012 exam on 29 April at Faridabad Centres

## ashwani.tec

:(envy): 
Dear Friends: The intent of starting this thread is to request all candidates of AIEEE 2012 who had their centre at Faridabad and missed the exam or got much delayed due to severe traffic snarl on NH-2 Mathura Road due to huge volume of traffic. This traffic has been the result of CBSE planning AIEEE centres only in Faridabad for entire NCR candidates. The result was in excess of 40000 Students and equal number of parents / attendants flocked the Mathura Road in the morning hours of 29 April without any traffic arrangements to manage the large spurt of traffic unexpected on Sunday morning by any measure.

 I also had my AIEEE 2012 centre Faridabad DPS for offline exam.

 I left home in Hauz Khas at 6am with my father; but as we neared Sarita Vihar on Mathura Road; we were taken aback to find that the entire route was jam-packed with huge traffic. This kind of traffic volume with spiraling growth is beyond anyones practical imagination. In fact, it has been first of its kind in my lifetime. Vehicles were just pouring in from all directions.

 The situation was getting worse as the traffic volume was rising moment to moment. More shocking was that there were no administrative measures to handle and streamline the cataclysmic traffic on NH-2 highway. It has been a complete traffic deadlock on the road for the entire stretch up to Faridabad.

 It was also confirmed that the other route through Suraj Kund also had a large trailer broken down in the middle of the road and no measures were put in to clear the route till late. This again put on additional traffic to NH-2 road further worsening the situation beyond measure.

 People even flocked all lanes, by lanes and interior routes to reach the venue. Virtually entire road infrastructure was paralyzed and there was no place to move.

 The condition has been adverse to the extent that it took us two hours to reach from Sarita Vihar to Badarpur Border itself. Finally, I had no option other than to run on foot with my father for last 2 kms of stretch jostling and wriggling between the jam packed service lanes. The entire stretch of even the service lanes was crowded with parents and attendants of candidates; and improperly parked cars. It was a race against time to reach the center.

 Despite all this strenuous running, we could reach the centre only at 9:40am, profusely perspiring and exhausted. We found the gate closed for entry. Only upon the angry protest by masses of students, parents and media, the gate was opened for a few seconds.

 As if this was not enough, the centre officials consumed so much of precious time that by the time I reached my seat; it was already 10:15am and I had lost an invaluable duration of 45 minutes out of the 3 hours duration of the test. 

 Therefore, the entire dream cherished over the last 2 years with consistent and rigorous preparation seemed lost to me. This is but natural to appreciate that a candidate looses all competitive edge even in matter of seconds what to talk of minutes. It does not need any explanation that the overpowering mental haplessness, trauma and physical exhaustion took its toll on my performance in the left-over time. 

 We came to understand later at the venue that it all resulted due to more than 40,000 candidates in Delhi and neighboring areas, who opted for a pen-and-paper test, were allotted centers only in Faridabad. There were around 50 centers in Faridabad for these NCR candidates. And naturally it had to result in Delhi, Noida, Ghaziabad and Gurgaon candidates converging to single location in the morning hours of Sunday. The resulting traffic was naturally to be out of proportion to the existing road infrastructure and traffic administration measures. 

 Despite all careful time planning to start at 6am (for an exam at 9:30am on Sunday) which is by any measure much more than any one will plan from Hauz Khas to Faridabad Sector 19. Had there been advance notification by AIEEE to candidates about this potential situation, they could have taken some other arrangements for the exam. This otherwise avoidable catastrophe of traffic snarl could be handled had there been effective and timely communication measures taken by AIEEE with Administration. 

 But the way, exam centre planning has been executed for putting around 50000 NCR candidates at 50 centers in Faridabad, has left 350 candidates missing their paper and more than this count having made it very very late to their exam seat. We all know that AIEEE is not an ordinary exam for an engineering aspirant; this is the main window for a candidate to fulfill his / her engineering and technology aspirations across NITs, IIITs and other prominent colleges in India.

 This kind of situation; beyond ones control; has cost a student of a dream which he / she would have watered, nurtured and cherished with his / her hard and sincere efforts for the last two years. This may subjugate genuine prospective aspirants to severe psychological and mental scars accompanying him / her for the lifetime.

 Therefore, I made a representation to CBSE Secretary to request a kind consideration of the plight and allow me to re-appear in upcoming online exam. But CBSE has only considered the case of candidates who missed the exam.

 I also represented to CBSE that the case of a candidate having missed the exam or having made to exam one hour late is same. Therefore on the ground of uniformity of justice they should consider allowing delayed candidates a fair chance to re-appear in online teat to be held. 

 The matter involves the fate of countless serious and aspiring students, and hence warrants a sympathetic look and consideration.

 Any apathy or indifference towards the plight of these candidates due to this situation would inculcate a feeling of desperation and loss of faith in the fairness of institutions and administrative machinery in their minds. This will be doubly damaging for the nation as well as its promising students.   

 Therefore I entreat you all to kindly dont delay to make a representation to Secretary CBSE to allow all such students who suffered delays to the exam due to a natural constraint beyond their control, to undergo the upcoming online test of AIEEE 2012.

 I am sure once CBSE gets to know that there are huge number of candidates who lost precious time due to delay because of a natural constraint beyond their control, they will also be considerate for delay cases. Time is very less for the online exam, kindly do represent your case early. Do also let me know in case you need any drafting support.  

 Sure of your kind understanding and a firm faith in the apex institutions of this country,

 Thanks  and best regards,

 ARNAV





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains 2014: List of Reporting Centres and Help Centres KAU MAT 2014  Exam to be held on April 28 JEE Advanced 2013 test exam centres MAT 2013 test centres - MAT 2013 entrance exam centres

----------

